# Hello



## Dave Hart (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, My name is Dave and I have been writing for over ten years. With no former training and an interesting premise for a story, I sat down and wrote a novel. Then after having it rejected many time, I wrote a short story on the advice of a helpful agent. It was published-hooray for me, I am a published author. "The Dream Shop" was published in Fantastical Visions Volume 1. I'm hoping to met other writers who are better writers than myself so that I can learn and share.
Dave


----------



## candid petunia (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Dave, and welcome.  We have published authors here, so you can learn and share.


----------



## Dave Hart (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, My imagination far outshines my writing ability.


----------



## Jon M (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on being published. Is there a place online where I can read your story?


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome Dave.
Congratulations on the publishing success.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Dave.


----------



## Decadence (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Dave! - I'm also interested in reading your story.​


----------



## Dave Hart (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Nickie, My wife loves historical romance. I may have to do a little shopping.

Dave.

P.S. I'm going to send you a friend request on Facebook.


----------



## Dave Hart (Feb 27, 2012)

"Dream Shop" is not online as far as I know but to be honest what I have written after that is far better. I hope someday to rewrite "Dream Shop" as a novel or perhaps a screenplay. I will be posting chapters from the novel I am currently reworking. "Finding Uteena" is the story of a ten-year-old boy whose first case of puppy love moves away and he spends the rest of his life looking for her. It is a tragedy.


----------



## Dave Hart (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your interest Decadence. I wrote "Dream Shop" when I was just beginning to write and I'm afraid it isn't my best work. I will be sharing my own and reading other's work on here as time permits.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, Dave, welcome to WF. Pull up a chair, grab a cup of your favorite beverage, and enjoy.  
~Foxee


----------



## Dave Hart (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Foxee, I'll do just that.


----------



## Shorty Dawkins (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome Dave! Pull up a chair and have a cup of coffee.

Shorty Dawkins


----------



## Gumby (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Dave, I guess you can tell we like coffee around here.  Welcome to the site. Watch out for this character :drinkcoffee:


----------



## Dave Hart (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL, It's the nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 29, 2012)

You are so right. You'll do just fine here.


----------

